# The "INFAMOUS" TT Shootout Rolling Road Day 2015 - Stg info



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

All,

This is just building on James' (aka Jamman's) RR day thread, purely to record the stage people are self-declaring. 

I say 'self-declaring' because I couldn't give a rats who says they're in what class. If you win a prize in a class you'll have to be able to defend your class to your peers if challenged, and suffer the ignominy and disgrace of being, er, disgraced if you've fibbed. 

I'll try to update this list with the runners identified by James. I'll put down the few folks' stages that I know - or think I know - but if you let me know what Mark you're running and stage you want to be down at I'll make it so. Accidental misclassification is expected; downright lying isn't. I'm looking at you, MattB-I'm-Only-Stage2. :-*

So, the 'rules':

*Stage 1*

Engine Remap (can be generic or custom to the car)
Cat-back exhaust system
Uprated DV
Performance panel air filter (in the OEM box)
Silicone / uprated engine pipes (boost, intake, coolant whatever)

Nothing more, else see stage 2 

*Stage 2* (in addition to the S1 mods)

Engine Remap (most likely custom)
High flow downpipes
Sports cats
Front mount Intercooler
Uprated inlet manifold
Uprated exhaust manifold
Uprated throttle body

No modifications to engine internals or change or modification to turbo 

*Stage 2+* (extra to the above)
Hybrid / Modified K04 Turbo
Uprated turbo actuator
Water / Meth or other similar cooling system

*Stage 3*

Replacement turbo
Uprated engine internals
Engine capacity increased
Flux capacitor

Basically the skys the limit on S3.

*The class you're in is the highest one for any mod you have.*

So, the runners are:

Mk1:

JAMMAN (S3)
cam69 (S2)
Bartsimpsonhead (S2)
BaueruTc (S2)
Duggy (S2) - WINNER - 296bhp (?)
Nem (S2+)
Matt B (S3)
caney (*S3*)
conlechi (S3)
malstt (S2)
firediamonduk (S1)
Mondo (S2+) - WINNER - 332bhp
Ian222 (*S3*)
millepeed (*S3*)
TTSPORT666 (*S4* :wink: )
Wak (S3) - WINNER - 410bhp
Anthony839 (S2)
The Gachet (S1) - WINNER - 275bhp (?)
Cookbot (S1)
Glslang (S2+)
MichaelAC (S1)
Jenny H (stock!  ) - WINNER - 240bhp

Mk2:

Spaceman10 (S2) - WINNER - 396bhp (?)
Warranty_Void (S2)
spike (S2)
Steve (S2)

Mk3: (hope springs eternal)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

(impressed)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

All looks good to me


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Put me down for stage 2 please.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Mark 2, stage 2 (only cos of a full exhaust system)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've got most of the Stage 2 mods (and some plastic sheeting and wet-wipes to clean up after Mondo's 'inspection'), so group me in there please.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Victim of my own soap box here I feel.

Stick me in Stage 2+

Goddam uprated actuator...

I think a trip to Staines is going to have to happen before June.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have most of the stage 2 mods so pit me down for that.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Mondo,

Hope all is well mate and please can you also include the following:

*Mk1.*
The Gachet (S1)

*Mk2.*
Steven (S2)

Cheers !


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Mk2 stage 2 here


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Updated as requested, I think. Did a few on the train on my phone, hence no pithy replies, just the facts, ma'am. [smiley=policeman.gif]



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...so *grope *me in there please.


You should be so lucky. Beard-teaser. 

:-*


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hybrid = Replacement turbo

Welcome to stage 3


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mondo

Well mk2 rs 
Stage 1 map cat back exhaust forge inter cooler pipercross filter.

Don't know where this puts me lol

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

That'll be a stage 2 for me then... 

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > ...so *grope *me in there please.
> ...


How's the saying go - 'A bird in hand is worth a grope in the bush' or something?!? And there ain't no sheep in there!



Spaceman10 said:


> Well mk2 rs
> Stage 1 map cat back exhaust forge inter cooler pipercross filter.
> Don't know where this puts me lol


Guessing the Forge intercooler is a FMIC it'd push you over into Stage 2.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Hybrid = Replacement turbo
> 
> Welcome to stage 3


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Nice try. :-*



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ... And there ain't no sheep in there!


Damn. Suddenly lost interest. :?



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> > Well mk2 rs
> ...


Yep, that's how I read it too. Soz, Phil. Mind you, as the only S2 Mk2 I think you're up for a stage win. 



Duggy said:


> That'll be a stage 2 for me then...
> 
> John


Only 'cause you asked so nicely.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

S1 for me please. Your old VTDA and a remap from Wak!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty sure a Wak map jumps you straight to S2... :wink:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ok so ive got cone filter

3 inch tip

3inch dp 2.75 zorst

remap

what stage will be


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mondo

I thought I would need a front down pipe as well for stage two but I happy what ever I am in mate.
Just looking forward to see the car run

Phil


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Anthony, a bigger downpipe is one of the S2 mods, so guess what? 

Phil, any item from a class puts you in that class, with you ending up being in the highest class you qualify for. You don't need _all _the items in any given class; you just need _one_.

At least, that's how I'm interpreting it.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Mondo said:


> Pretty sure a Wak map jumps you straight to S2... :wink:


OK but I score -2 for having no turbo :roll: so that makes me stock?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mondo no worry mate s2 ok by me.

Really looking forward to it.

Phil


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Me too, Phil. I seem to remember last year you had a very healthy, stable RS, ready for tweaking. Will be good to see - and hear - how she goes.

Bring it on!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

do we need to separate RS from S from TFSI from TDI? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Mk1:
> 
> TTSPORT666


Did I miss something.......lol

J
xx


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Spike: no. 

Jess: James has him down as running, although I suspect D hasn't found The One yet.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

So as a stage 2 TTS I'll be against a stage 2 TTRS lol?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like mate 
Should be fun lol lol lol 

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

More like completely pointless


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Warranty_Void said:


> So as a stage 2 TTS I'll be against a stage 2 TTRS lol?


yes, also my TFSI stage 2 is against yours & phil's RS.... hmmm, no chance lol


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it worth breaking the engine groups up, only a couple more trophies which shouldn't be a problem, and it makes it a bit more of a competition then?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Are we getting a weeeeeee bit tooooo serious on the stage info ladies and gentlemen I always thought it was about having a laugh Im always stuck in S3 never have a chance of winning but can't say I care one bit.

I only ask this because an outsider to the forum read this and made the same comments.

If we are going to separate even more I insist on a GT2860RS section because I'm pretty sure I'm a shoe in.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jamman said:


> I always thought it was about having a laugh


I've not stopped laughing since the threads went up


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Same here .
I just want to see them run what ever they make.
If the owner is happy then all is good  
If you have a goal and you on it or beat it they you are a winner in my eyes if not the you just have to try harder.

It like golf you are the only one who can win or lose 
Same for your car, you pick the numbers and just go for it.

Happy rolling guy, and just keep smiling

Phil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spaceman10 said:


> Same here .
> I just want to see them run what ever they make.
> If the owner is happy then all is good
> If you have a goal and you on it or beat it they you are a winner in my eyes if not the you just have to try harder.
> ...


Golf where the feck has that analogy popped up from ?

You smoking those herbal **** again Mr Hendrix ?

Golf.......


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol James 
If your car dose good or bad no body else can do anything about it (apart from help help fix it if it's bad).
So what I mean is it all down to the person who owns it.
As for golf your the only one who hits the ball, if it's good or bad it's down to the person who hit it.

I am sure that every body cars will do just fine and roll really well 

It been a long day and this is what you get siting in the airport at 04.45 in the morning waiting to fly back to the uk.

Sorry James.

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Will I be the only standard Mk 2 ?
Jenny
x


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Quick, one of you mk2 S2 lot, strap on some WMI; instant S2+. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spaceman10 said:


> Lol James
> If your car dose good or bad no body else can do anything about it (apart from help help fix it if it's bad).
> So what I mean is it all down to the person who owns it.
> As for golf your the only one who hits the ball, if it's good or bad it's down to the person who hit it.
> ...


I was joking with you matey I was sat in my van waiting for the clock to chime 4am to go home from sunny Cromer (not very sunny)

I always have someone to blame ..... WAK it's always his fault.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Quick, one of you mk2 S2 lot, strap on some WMI; instant S2+. [smiley=book2.gif]


Meth is TWTG my fav mod (I think)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Jenny H said:


> Will I be the only standard Mk 2 ?
> Jenny
> x


Think so Jen that's just where the stage system falls down because how can a RS plus go against say a Mk1 150 but OTHERWISE you would end up with about 100 classes

Having said that this years system is designed to make sure FB (Mondo) wins an award to stop him sulking after being firmly beaten by Team Dammmoooooo and Tonks the previous years.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

(Tonks should have been in a different section) but don't tell Mondo


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not at all fussed, as just interested to see what figure comes up with, unless of course there is a "stage spike" prize lol

Knew someone on MK1 would say spilt 180/225 or even 3.2 v6 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't make the mistake of thinking if you've the best figures in your class you can win - we may be at the mercy of Neil's arithmetic skills again!

_(Almost 'Biggest Power Increase Over The Previous Year' Winner 2013. (If 'someone' could count properly and realised Holly's hadn't improved the most!)_


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Don't make the mistake of thinking if you've the best figures in your class you can win - we may be at the mercy of Neil's arithmetic skills again!
> 
> _(Almost 'Biggest Power Increase Over The Previous Year' Winner 2013. (If 'someone' could count properly and realised Holly's hadn't improved the most!)_


Rest assured maths won't play a large part in Neil's new career as a mortgage advisor :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> (Tonks should have been in a different section) but don't tell Mondo


Really?!?  I had no idea... :roll:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Quick, one of you mk2 S2 lot, strap on some WMI; instant S2+. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


TWTG? :?

(can't believe no one picked up on 'strap on'...  )


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The way to goooooo


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Why don't we just get a trophy for each car that attends, then the owner can get it engraved with whatever catergory they think they should have won... :roll:

Everyone will be happy then 

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Duggy said:


> Why don't we just get a trophy for each car that attends, then the owner can get it engraved with whatever catergory they think they should have won... :roll:
> 
> Everyone will be happy then
> 
> John


FB Mondo would still want 2


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Indeed; 'Best S2+' and 'Best S2+ 2014'. :-*


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> Indeed; 'Best S2+' and 'Best S2+ 2014'. :-*


Surprised it's only two... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good point, John. Might have a word with the judge... :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well i never win anything 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

malstt said:


> Well i never win anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Your signature would disagree :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol yeah but that was my old car.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

malstt said:


> Lol yeah but that was my old car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Get it on the rollers Mal, dyno lottery is a bizarre game with many surprises

What spec is your qs?

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

malstt said:


> Lol yeah but that was my old car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I actually think you car will be in the running for car of the day, lovely example.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Jess: James has him down as running, although I suspect D hasn't found The One yet.


He did.....he just sold it lol

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks James and Duggy I am currently running Blueflame turbo back exhaust and 100 cell cat, nuespeed p-flow, forge front mount and 007 diverter valve, all forge hoses and a stage 2 map by JD engineering in Holland.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

malstt said:


> Thanks James and Duggy I am currently running Blueflame turbo back exhaust and 100 cell cat, nuespeed p-flow, forge front mount and 007 diverter valve, all forge hoses and a stage 2 map by JD engineering in Holland.


I think Mk1 Stage 2 is going to be hotly contested as ever this year 

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Aye. Surprised there aren't any other hybrid entries this year - unless they're trying to do what I attempted last year and go in under the radar. 

I was going to 'fess up if I'd won and keep it secret until after the event. Fat chance, with flappy-jaws James & Wak about. :roll: Mind you, with only me & poor old Nick in S2+ so far (thanks to The Rules :wink: ) I might have a chance.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'm not going hybrid but there are a couple of new parts on the way and a trip to Staines looming 

Shall I just have the S2+ trophy made up with your name on it?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Well I'm not going hybrid but there are a couple of new parts on the way and a trip to Staines looming
> 
> Shall I just have the S2+ trophy made up with your name on it?


As there are so few entires in the S2+ category I will prob just push them up into the S3 category Nick :wink:

Be worth it just to watch Mondo have a baby about it.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

[smiley=furious3.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

:-*


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nem said:


> ...Shall I just have the S2+ trophy made up with your name on it?


 :lol:

Go on, then...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jamman said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not going hybrid but there are a couple of new parts on the way and a trip to Staines looming
> ...


You know you can go off people...


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

What's the benefits if any of a larger throttle body...? :roll:

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Duggy said:


> What's the benefits if any of a larger throttle body...? :roll:
> 
> John


None unless you got supporting mods

more capacity nore air more petrol more power


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the benefits if any of a larger throttle body...? :roll:
> ...


What supporting mods would be needed James?

John


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, I've popped over here now, can you put me down as a S1 please.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys, we will be S1 as standard bar a Ram Air induction kit...  (and ours is only a 180 so I'm at a disadvantage already... )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Can I have my own category of "most likely to be replacing the clutch in a pub carpark post thrashing?" :lol:

Mines a lowly stage 1, but will be jumping to stage 3 in a few months time


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

cookbot said:


> Can I have my own category of "most likely to be replacing the clutch in a pub carpark post thrashing?" :lol:
> 
> Mines a lowly stage 1, but will be jumping to stage 3 in a few months time


If you give me a couple of Cookbot defcon things for the charity you can :wink:


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

S2+ for me (it's a lowly 190!)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice rocker cover matey

That's me confused I thought TB was on other side on 180/190s


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

It's been converted to 225 . Ooops! It's still S2+ though! I hope


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

glslang said:


> It's been converted to 225 . Ooops! It's still S2+ though! I hope


Go and stand in the naughty corner NOW ! !


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Could be S3 (bigger turbo than 'stock') but S2+ it is.

Yay! A friend!


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> Could be S3 (bigger turbo than 'stock') but S2+ it is.
> 
> Yay! A friend!


There's going to be some major power differences in Stage2+ ;-/

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I fecking hope so, John. :twisted:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I strongly believe that hybrid should really be S3


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just as well you're not the judge this year. :-*

(Regretting handing over the reigns yet?)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Just as well you're not the judge this year. :-*
> 
> (Regretting handing over the reigns yet?)


FB you still my little biatch and don't forget it.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I Am really looking forward to the show down of the mk1's :wink:

Phil


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> I Am really looking forward to the show down of the mk1's :wink:
> 
> Phil


well the MK2 stage 2 is kinda a given!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder who that could be spike.

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Spaceman10 said:


> I Am really looking forward to the show down of the mk1's :wink:
> 
> Phil


I think us stage 2 guys are quite cool about it... :wink:

It'll still be a laugh, especially when the excuses for failure start coming out :roll:

I think a trophy for "best original excuse" on the day would be a good idea... :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to let you know, I'll be printing off the Stage info from the 'other' thread later. I've got everyone's stage except Steve C, Ian, Vince & Dammo - but I suspect young tight-trou' isn't running, so that's OK. I've made executive guesses on those cars - which means S3 unless advised otherwise. 

Let the bitching commence! Or rather, continue... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Plus an open invitation to anyone that wants to come down and just watch. 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh, I love to watch... [smiley=gossip.gif]

Oops. Wrong Forum again. :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> I strongly believe that hybrid should really be S3


This ^^^^^^


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Shut it, you slaaag; you're not even running. 

Bluenose pussy. Whatever one of those is... :?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Just had a quick count up, it looks like Mk1 Stage 2 is the most competitive group with six of us with very similar specs (Don't know how Mondo managed that bit :wink: ) going for it :?  

May the best man win, but as long as we all have a good day, a good laugh and plenty of TT banter, who cares 

Weather still looking good here with 20° and light cloud 8)

John


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking forward to photos


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

mullum said:


> Looking forward to photos


Well this is the best photo I took today, just after my run... 










Wak's Magic at its best 

John


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

:mrgreen:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish I'd have seen this last week.
I'd have come down to watch.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Warranty_Void said:


> https://youtu.be/2U1F3c22yqY
> 
> :mrgreen:


Nice video!

Where's all the strapping to hold the car down?!


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

NickG said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/2U1F3c22yqY
> ...


They just put a strap throught the front towing eye


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Warranty_Void said:


> ...They just put a strap through *Mondo's* front towing eye


Next time I'll charge £1 for everyone who borrows my towing eye, and donate it to whatever charity we're supporting that year. 

I know you lazy @rses all have towing eyes of your own... :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

PS: I'll update the 1st page with the stage winners. Think I can remember the BHPs... :?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> PS: I'll update the 1st page with the stage winners. Think I can remember the BHPs... :?


Don't forget my my extra .4bhp, all very important ;-)

I'm watching a towing eye as we speak... 

John


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Was there any swapping/selling of parts going on - on the day? (as was discussed beforehand as a possibility)
It's probably not very practical in reality but does seem like a good idea for big meets like the EvenTT. Maybe it's just me that has a tonne of parts I'm never going to use :-/


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Didn't see anything. I had stuff in my boot but it stayed there. Still think it's a good idea.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OeTT said:


> Didn't see anything. I had stuff in my boot but it stayed there. Still think it's a good idea.


It's an idea but you need to have someone to run the stall and doing that pretty much all day or even half a day would be a bit of a chore.

Massive respect to Spike, his lady and Jess for giving so much time over for the charity side of things.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

If not before I will man the auto jumble stall at RR 16


----------

